# Police Entrance Prep Seminar - April 9, 2011



## futurecop87 (Jul 4, 2006)

This course will help you achieve your best possible score on the Massachusetts Civil Service Police Entrance exam as well as prepare you for the interview and provide priceless tips on how to make yourself stand out among the competition once you make the list. Course includes workbook and practice questions. Instructed by: Lt. Justin Hanrahan, Esq. Class location: Westford Regency in Westford, MA exit 32 off of 495 Class Time: 9 am to 1 pm Location and dates subject to change. No refunds or cancellations for any reason.
*The class is also on the 16th and this company offers several other books to prepare! I registered! 
Hanrahan Consulting


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

And how much is this jem of a course setting you back, FutureCop?

Bacause I have a fairly good idea how much they charge for the promotional exam prep.


----------



## Eagle13 (Jun 12, 2008)

Wow $95! I never took one of these and have done quite well.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Entry level exam is designed to eliminate only complete morons. Other stuff is common sense.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

I wish that was the point of it. I've scored in the high 90's every time on the CS exam. STILL NOTHING. No card etc... 

I've gotten REAAAAL sick of donating $100 here and there to the commonwealth...


----------



## Herrdoktor (Jun 23, 2010)

I can't believe they charge people for both the test and the prep exams 

::shakes head in disgust::


----------



## Herrdoktor (Jun 23, 2010)

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> I wish that was the point of it. I've scored in the high 90's every time on the CS exam. STILL NOTHING. No card etc...
> 
> I've gotten REAAAAL sick of donating $100 here and there to the commonwealth...


It only took 3 different CS exams and taking the stupid SP exam twice for me to get a card from Lawrence.

Too bad it came 3 months after I moved out of MA :banghead:


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Lawrencenwould have laid you off by now so you made a right choice by moving.


----------



## Eagle13 (Jun 12, 2008)

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> I wish that was the point of it. I've scored in the high 90's every time on the CS exam. STILL NOTHING. No card etc...
> 
> I've gotten REAAAAL sick of donating $100 here and there to the commonwealth...


I have gotten a card and a couple interviews from all the tests except last CS test. The town I live in now hired laterally, and I was in the top ten on the list.

Fuck it! It's our year Pvt!


----------



## TGT1898 (Aug 8, 2008)

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> I wish that was the point of it. I've scored in the high 90's every time on the CS exam. STILL NOTHING. No card etc...
> 
> I've gotten REAAAAL sick of donating $100 here and there to the commonwealth...


FAMS are accepting applications...think I may give it another go, how about yourself?


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2011)

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> I wish that was the point of it. I've scored in the high 90's every time on the CS exam. STILL NOTHING. No card etc...
> 
> I've gotten REAAAAL sick of donating $100 here and there to the commonwealth...


With this economy and so many veterans in the applicant pool, this is the toughest I've ever seen it to get hired as a police officer in MA.

Easy for me to say, but you absolutely won't get called if you don't keep taking the tests.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

TGT1898 said:


> FAMS are accepting applications...think I may give it another go, how about yourself?


Hey bro... That job is like a bad ex girlfriend that just won't go away! I still see nothing on the VA that says, "Previous military or LE only" but I'm guessing the same rules apply. After applying as many times as I have, I'm getting a little sour.

And Delta, you're very right my friend... But, isn't the definition of insanity doing the same thing repeatedly, and expecting different results? That's what it feels like at this point...


----------



## Edmizer1 (Aug 27, 2006)

There are bascially three ways to become a CS municipal cop in Mass right now. 
1) Combat Vet 
2) Qualify for a Special List (Language, Minority, etc.)
3) Live in a very small CS town where almost nobody takes the test and they are hiring. 

For the time being, if you don't fall into these categories, your choices are limited. Either do what it takes to qualify for the above, or do somthing else. There are excellent non-civil service communities in Mass and several agencies hiring in states just over the border. Going out of state to get an academy cert is also an option. 

I tried to get hired by a CS department when things were similar almost two decades ago but not as bad as now. I did not get on until I was 33 and that was on a non-cs department. I am still there and happy. I'm probably better off where I am than where I thought I wanted to be. I really feel I wasted 10+ years doing what I thought was all the right things to get on a cs department. My advice is what worth what you paid for it, but either do what it takes to get cs or move on.


----------



## TacEntry (Nov 29, 2006)

I think the Prep exam may help you guys feel better about the test, and hey - confidence is key right? If you don't mind burnin' the dough for it.

All Mass CS Police hopefuls must get an edge somehow over the next guy. If you've taken the test numerous times and you say screw it - then you just gave the next guy a better shot. I got tired of playing the game (took 4 CS exams over the years), but I stayed in the field, got my A.S. in CJ, security for a couple years (Boston Special) then corrections for a decade. I also did military reserve component law enforcement (will retire soon) and went for every bit of training available to me. During that time I've deployed to the usual combat zones (vet status)... All that time I was making decent money in corrections and kept my eye on the prize of getting my dream job. I landed it a few years ago and it has been a rewarding expierience with no regrets. 

How did I get it? I didn't give up, I stayed in the field, stayed out of trouble and took all training that I could. Like the saying goes - it's not the result, it's the journey you took to get there. If you really want it, you gotta be willing to slug it out in the trenches - some get lucky - I never did.


----------



## futurecop87 (Jul 4, 2006)

Just getting more comfortable about taking the test is one of the reasons why I'm taking the course. And its only 95 dollars, compared to another course out there that's 135, so I saved a little money too. We will see, best of luck to everyone!


----------



## cj3441 (Oct 14, 2004)

TGT1898 said:


> FAMS are accepting applications...think I may give it another go, how about yourself?


FAMS???


----------



## Eagle13 (Jun 12, 2008)

cj3441 said:


> FAMS???


Google it!


----------

